# Cell Phone Case Sublimation- Heat Transfer



## CrazyLarry (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

Larry here... first post but have been viewing the forums for a long time.

I just bought a DK20S and am having issues getting my cases to turn out right. Whenever I press at 400 degrees for 1 minute most of the cases still come out white with only partial image sublimated over. If I leave it in there too much longer than it gets toasted...

Is the heat too high? Is the pressure too high or too light? What gives.... ? I've wasted about 30 blanks tonight on this so I don't want it to get too much more expensive. This heat press is a beast, almost through out my back lifting it.

Thank you!


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Are you using Sublimation Ink & Paper? I normally press at 380 for 40 seconds (adding on 2 seconds for each other metal) and light pressure, mine turn out great.................


----------



## CrazyLarry (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, I have another heat press but it was some junky one I bought on Amazon for $100 or so.... If I have too much pressure then the paper completely cakes onto the case, not enough pressure then the image doesn't transfer over completely. I've left the temperature at 390 and I'm doing about 4 cases at once.

It was about 1 minute right? When I take them off the heat press should I wait until they completely cool off?

Thank you,
Larry


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Metal really wants to have a light pressure, or else you could get bad orange peel (looks like watermarks) over the image. This is the surface of the paper impressing into the softened coating of the blank.

Be sure the bottom platen is pre-heated. Doesn't have to be volcano hot, but your press may not be recovering fast enough to full temperature before the covers are fully sublimated.

Try doing one cover at a time until you get the time, temperature, and pressure right.

You should peel off the paper immediately. Use heat tape to hold the transfer on the cover. When time's up, tear the paper apart on the front to remove it. Avoid touching even the edges of the hot cover, as the coating is still very soft and easily damaged.


----------



## CrazyLarry (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I have it figured out!! 

Next question, this orange peel? Is this the stuff on the metal insert that looks like its water marks when looked at from the corner in light? How do I get rid of that?? Is that too much pressure or too high of heat or neither?

Thank you!!!


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

To much pressure. Make sure your printing on the right side of the paper.the slick side


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

dibimi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently trying to use the ST3042 machine with Sawgrass SG400 printer for phone cases but quite disappointed with the heat press and hope that here I could find help from you!
> 
> ...


this thread is almost a decade old, and that poster you quoted has not been here for almost 8 years
maybe start a new thread


----------

